# Plastisol transfer on canvas tote



## ANNIE7 (Nov 16, 2013)

I tried a plastisol transfer on a canvas tote and it didn't transfer over, only tiny pieces. Plastisol transfers can't be used on canvas/cotton totes? 
I used both Pro World and Stahls good proof. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did your transfer have an adhesive?.....I am thinking that transfers with adhesive will work better than "hot split"....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Many canvas fabric are coated with a chemical (sizing). You would need to us an non coated canvas material.


----------

